

My iPhone 4 antenna-gap fix - MikeCapone
http://www.marco.org/825489690

======
edster
Good fix. My MacBook plastic is chipping apart and I just fixed that using a
leftover invisible shield I had for my Newton screen that was sitting in my
desk drawer.

I never even used a shield on the Newton, I preferred to ride it bare back
just like I prefer with my iPhone. This seems like the most pain free option,
although it concerns me that I have to fix all my Apple products with screen
shields.

